# Outer Banks Weather



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Can somebody tell me what this is?







It's been so long I'm not sure.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Snow.

If you wish to see some just head north to Canada and we still have some in July. Oh yah, do not forget to bring your skiis.









Thor


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

How's it goin'. eh?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Looks like solid-phase precipitation to me. I take it you're not familiar with it? Better stay off the roads until it's gone.

Bill


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

I belive it's a version of PA winter sunshine in a solid form. Isn't it nice to see once in awhile so you can add it to the list of things you're lucky you don't get too often!


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

NASCARCAMPER,

I think you'd better take a sample of that stuff up to Hampton (Langley) and have it analyzed. I'm sure if they spent a few million$ of our tax money, they could figure out just EXACTLY what it is and give you the statistical probability of the phenomena ocurring again over several time periods























Sidewinder


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

aantolik said:


> I belive it's a version of PA winter sunshine in a solid form. Isn't it nice to see once in awhile so you can add it to the list of things you're lucky you don't get too often!
> [snapback]83205[/snapback]​


I know you guys that get it all the time get tired of it but we haven't seen any in 3 years and in that storm we had 14".


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Oh No! The White Stuff!

I am not quite sure what it is, but I will tell you how to deal with it:

First, go to the local grocery store. Buy all the Bread and Milk you can afford.

Try to avoid all the news crews - they will be at the store and near any bridge to provide "Team Coverage" of the new event of the winter.

Next, pick up the kids, school will be closed for at least 2 weeks.

If you can actually drive well enough to make it home, you are doing fine.

Begin eating the bread and drinking the milk. (I am not sure why, but it is required).

Wait long enough for there to be plenty off the white stuff on the ground. When you think there is, go out in your car and find someone to crash into.

Catch a ride home from someone riding a four wheeler down Main Street.

The white stuff will be gone tomorrow.

Be sure to watch the news for follow the follow up story - The Body Shops will be full of wrecked cars!


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

i don't know what it is, but let me know if you solve the mistery because we have a lot more of this strange white stuff up here!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Holy Cow Batman...that's a BIG ole' pile of snow....


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

YIKES, begood! How the heck do you get around in that small car with that BIG SNOW? Come up Thor's way at the end of July, nascarcamper, so you can join us at the RALLY! And, Humpty, I was so impressed with the accuracy of your description.

PS You guys crack me up!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Holy Cow Batman...that's a BIG ole' pile of snow....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tunnel that pile out and you have a winter garage









John


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Good thinking, John! Way to be a glass half full kinda guy!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

begood said:


> i don't know what it is, but let me know if you solve the mistery because we have a lot more of this strange white stuff up here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap is your Outback buried in there?


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

> Holy Cow Batman...that's a BIG ole' pile of snow....


Congratulations to oregon camper. he found the answer : SNOW!



> YIKES, begood! How the heck do you get around in that small car with that BIG SNOW?


This is the wife car, i have the burb.











> Holy crap is your Outback buried in there?


No it's in a campground 125 miles south. I usually clear the top of the OB one or two times in the winter.

bye, i must go, i have some snow to shovel.


----------

